# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Prototype from iKix

## gkrish

Last week we came up with some fresh ideas of 3D Printing  and this is how it looks. 

bicycle.jpgA Bicycle


Drone.PNGModel of a Drone


gears.jpg A Gear Model



robotic hand.jpg A Robotic Hand

We really felt happy after seeing the finished miniature and the team got excited. We have planned to make more models and our team is getting prepared for it.

----------

